# MS Outlook not finding Exchange Server



## TERRY08 (Jul 17, 2003)

I have MS Outlook 2001 running under MAC OS 9.2 which is not able to connect to the Exchange Server with the existing profile. If I go and create a new profile, it finds the server and reads the mail, but everytime i reboot the machine and open Outlook it gives the same error message :---" The Exchange Server is unavailable".

Suggestions appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You have to figure out how to get the profiles for Outlook to either be local or a roaming profile or you will have to do this every time you log onto Windows.


----------



## JayTheHun (Jun 26, 2002)

It sounds to me like either 1) you're not authenticated on the MS network at the time of launch or 2) a network connection is not established at that time.


----------

